

Data Mining Wikipedia (it would make more sense if you read from bottom of page)  - qzpmf
http://wikiminer.blogspot.com/

======
wheels
Feel free to drop us a line. We might be able to give you some data to play
with.

------
michael_dorfman
Sounds like somebody ought to touch base with the DirectedEdge folks....

